# Inschrift vs Alchimie



## Nekrataal (7. Oktober 2008)

Nabend...Hab da mal ne Frage an die Beta Spieler und Leute die Ahnung haben...

Vorweg: Ich spiele nen Heal-Druiden und habe aus Zeitmangel wegen der Arbeit nicht die Möglichkeit (und manchmal auch die Lust) den High-Content sprich: ZA/MH/BT/SW zu raiden...

Als Berufe habe ich Kräutern/Alchimie hatte mir aber überlegt auf Kräutern/Inschrift zu wechseln...

Nun hier meine Frage: Da ich finde das der Epische Alchie Stein mit 119 add Heal sehr gut ist möchte ich ihn nicht umbedingt abgeben. Denke das mit dem Addon und auf Lvl 80 es wieder einen geben wird mit noch mehr add Heal. Da ich aber gerne wie gesagt Inschrift machen möchte is meine Frage, da ich gehört habe es soll spezielle Schulterverzauberungen geben die nur Inschriftenkundler benutzen können, ob man mit den Schulterverzauberungen den add Heal den man mit dem Stein verliert durch die Verzauberung einigermaßen auffangen kann. Sprich sind schon eventuell Schulterverzauberungen bekannt die alle benutzen können, so wie jetzt Seher/Aldor und diese die nur die Inschriftenkundler benutzen können?


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele zwar nicht Beta, aber ich denke das du auf den Alchmisten Stein gut verzichten kannst wenn du wenigstens den "low-content" raidest (da in deiner Aufzählung ja Karazhan gefehlt hat gehe ich mal davon aus das du da ab und wann vorbei schaust). Es dürften durch Raiddrops bzw. Marken recht bald ein zwei ansehnliche Schmuckstücke bei rum kommen die vermutlich nur minimal schlechter sind als der neue Alchi-Stein.
Ob du deine Alchemie aus Bequemlichkeit behalten willst oder doch lieber was neues ausprobieren willst liegt bei dir... 
Und ach ja: bedenke das Alchemie nochmal erheblich gepushed wird mit dem Addon! Als Alchi haben da nämlich Elixiere / Fläschchen & Tränke einen höheren Effekt wenn du das Rezept selbst beherrschst!


----------



## Aliskaan (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, so schnell bekommt man keine Schmuckstücke mit vergleichbar viel Adheal. Ich spiele keine Beta und kann darum nur für BC sprechen, aber da bekommst du ein vergleichbares Schmuckstück eigentlich erst im Schwarzen Tempel bei Illidan himself. Natürlich gibt es auch vorher schon viele schöne, lohnende Schmuckstücke, auch solche, die inklusive Benutzen-Effekt dann vergleichbar viel Heilleistung erbringen. Allerdings war es bei mir (Heiligpriester) grade bei noch niedrigerem Equipstand (also weniger Manareg) so, dass ich oft sehr froh war über die erhöhte Wirkung von Manatränken. Das wird evtl wieder wichtiger, falls die Potion Sickness, durch die man pro Kampf nur einen Manatrank trinken kann, tatsächlich im Spiel bleibt (weiß da jemand was drüber? ich habe schon alles gelesen von "bleibt definitiv drin" bis "ist nur in der Beta, um das Balancing besser durchführen zu können"). Und auch heute, wo ich selber BT raide, trage ich immer noch den Alchistein zusammen mit einem je nach Kampf und Situation angepassten zweiten Schmuckstück.
Mein Rat wäre: bleib erstmal bei Alchi und sammel vielleicht als "Notnagel" mal die Kräuter, die du zum Umlernen auf Inschriftenkunde brächtest. Dann kannst du dir den neuen Beruf erstmal bei anderen Anschauen, entscheiden, ob er lohnt und dann entweder umlernen oder die Kräuter weiterverkaufen. Ob der neue Beruf wirklich so viele Vorteile bringt, dass damit verlorengegangene Vorteile alter Berufe (in diesem Fall der sehr gute Alchistein und der angekündigte höhere Effekt von Elixieren usw.) wirklich ausgeglichen und möglichst übertroffen werden, muss sich erstmal zeigen. Nur nach Beta-Stand würde ich nichts entscheiden, warte erstmal ab, wie die Sache dann auf dem Live-Server aussieht.


----------



## Nekrataal (8. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal thx für eure Antworten, ich denke Aliskaan ich werde es so machen wie du gesagt hast...Erst mal abwarten was der neue Beruf an Vorteile hat (Schulterverzauberung - Dritter Glyphenslot) und schauen...


----------

